# My daughter's 1st litter :)



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Just thought I'd share some baby pics. Hope no one minds. 

Mama:



Pile of babies:


Little face:


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

Love kelpies our last dog was kelpie/great dane and he was a true family member and is very missed but we love our poodle they have the same can do attitude but not as fociced on sheep beatiful pups


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Cute Cute Cute! I now have to include Kelpies & Koolies as dogs on my 'favorites' list as I had Molly's DNA done & she is 10.46% A. Koolie & 6.62% A. Kelpie...not enough to be visual unless some of the genes are dominate.....maybe that's why she's so smart huh?


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

I love pupies, all kinds, there just great. Thanks for the picts. of the new babies, just makes me want to kiss them.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have never met a kelpie but they sound like amazing dogs from what I have read. The puppies are adorable. Are you going to keep one?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't know. My DD might keep the female possibly as we are retiring Pelli, the mother. Pelli has earned the rights to the couch and I am looking forward to having her spayed and letting her just be a happily semi-retired, sort of working pet.  
I really can't justify keeping a boy if she keeps the girl, but I really, really like the looks of one. He so far looks (and acts) just like what I've been wanting. He is extremely dark and so far, very laid back and mellow. I am ready for a mellow dog, I think. I've had high drive, high energy beasts for a while. lol THey are all pretty much claimed already, but the last little boy is a toss up between me and someone else. Either way, he'll still be n the 'family' so to speak as the owner of the stud would like to have him, too.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

How are the puppies doing? Are you keeping the mellow boy?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Aww, thanks for asking. THey are 4+ weeks old and showing their herding drive already - just go-go-go! Brats. 

The mellow boy has picked up a bit and keeping up with the others (even surpassing them at times - he was the first one to figure out the puppy gate and let himself into the kitchen and living room). lol He has really gotten even prettier if possible. I don't need a puppy, I really, really don't (do I?) 

They are eating on their own and running around acting like little monsters, so, I guess that means they're all ok. 

*sigh* I'm exhausted already and we haven't even started training/socializing/etc yet. I may be getting too old for all of this. 
I need to get some pictures posted for you, if that's ok....


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That little boy you like sounds like a smart one. Puppies are exhausting, it is a good thing they are so darn cute! I would love to see pictures when you get a chance. There is nothing like a herding dog for energy galore but I love the intelligence that goes with it.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wanna see some pics, now that they are mobile!!!! Molly sends greetings to her 'cousins 100x removed' LOL!!!


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

So Cute! Puppies are fun, but exhausting! So do your babies herd sheep or something else? You have my respect dealing with herders, they are strong minded dogs.  But pretty!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

The sire worked sheep and goats on a ranch, mama worked ranch cattle until she moved here with us. We thought we would just retire her as a pet, but I swear, she became depressed. My daughter for fun started tracking with her and she, well, they LOVED it. I don't currently have livestock for them to work (I miss my sheep so much), but I start the pups on ducks and do some tracking and scenting work with them. These guys are pretty much willing to do anything you ask. I have a year old half-sister to them also (same sire) and we are tinkering a bit with agility and seriously thinking of competing in obedience. 

Funny side note, Bug, my poodle, has the biggest crush on the mother, Pelli and is trying to steal the pups. I let them play at least once a day. He's smitten with them. I do have some strange doggies.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I am glad to hear that you are working them even if not traditionally. I have found with herders and other working dogs, Poodles included, need the mental and physical exercise to be really happy. That is one reason poodles make great service dogs.  Bug sounds hilarious. I love watching the interaction with non parent dogs and pups. Sometimes the Aunts and Uncles want to take over. lol And sometimes, mom is more than willing.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am requesting a puppy update. How are they doing?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok, let me see if this works. 

darn it, I'll keep trying. :/


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Ooh, I hope this means pictures.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok, let's try it this way......

http://s1307.photobucket.com/user/BrokenEarKelpies/library/


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Works for me. So cute. Love watching the puppies in action - all wiggles and curiosity. Thank you for posting. Are you going to keep one?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

My daughter is wanting to keep the little girl, Peyton. I hate doing this to her, but I have asked her to reconsider. I'm going to discuss the possibility of letting her go live with the owner of the sire. 

Peyton is a LOT more dog than I think she's ready for. I'm afraid that with time, my daughter will get frustrated and become disapointed with her. My daughter is young yet (17 next May) and wanting to go to prom and stay with Color Guard and go to college, etc. THis dog is going to need a lot of work and attention and a serious job - she's a very driven puppy with a harder temperment than I think my quiet and busy daughter will be able to handle. The owner of her sire has 15 fendced acres, liveststock and a lot of experience with hard working Kelpies. 

This is going to sound suspicious, but the dark male that I wanted is more suited to her. He's easier to handle, willing to please, high energy but not almost frantic and has quite the nose on him. My daughter wants a tracking dog, he uses his nose and is always sniffing/snooping around. He's also more affectionate. 

THe other male is very soft tempered and sweet. He has shown interest in livestock already, but appears willing to try most anything if you ask him nicely. He is a bit more retiring and quiet, but has a nice playful streak, too. I really think either of the males would be a better choice for her. I don't think it'd be fair to my daughter or Peyton to keep her here as a mostly house pet with sporatic training. I think the males would take training inconsistancies with more good grace and humor than the little female. (I usually recommend nice males as first 'real' dogs because of their usually more forgiving nature). 

We'll see. I told her that this weekend (long weekend due to Easter), she is completely responsible for handling Peyton on her own. (I'll always be there to help, though). Maybe this will show her how they may or may not work together.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I hope your daughter takes your advice. I am not familiar with Kelpies but I had an Aussie and until someone has a high drive dog that needs to work they just don't understand. Unfortunately that is why many Aussies end up in rescue. My breeder helped match me up with a less hard driving dog but when you have a herding dog even a softer temperament dog needs a lot of work and activity. I am guessing that when your daughter is at college you will take care of her dog so hopefully she will keep that in mind too. Let us know what she decides.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you for the videos of those darling pups! I too am only familiar with aussies but if the Kelpie is likewise breed, I hope your daughter listens to you! So much energy and drive needs constant attention & of course 'Mom' almost always ends up with the work! LOL!

p.s. I had to laugh at how much they wanted those chickens!!!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

So what was the decision on the puppy?


----------

